# who post's tooooo much



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

from what i hear filo's one :laugh: you know a postwhore. so i already know that one. me i never keep count of my posts. i'm on five fuckin forums already. woops six now :laugh: i don't count em.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i post a lot some nights.


----------



## eurocanadian (Dec 18, 2004)

How about the person who started the thread on post whoring?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

bobme said:


> i post a lot some nights.
> [snapback]831478[/snapback]​


yeah whe now


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Me....









Except I don't post for rank, I simply post a lot.

I'm trying to stop though.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yea I dont post for rank , Im just a Whore and likes to help people in the hobby ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Im just a Whore...
> [snapback]831828[/snapback]​


I think I need to file that little gem away Craig


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I think I need to file that little gem away Craig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


File , write it down , take a picture , I dont give a Daammmmm Meeeennnnng :rasp:

Another post ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well first, the person to start a useless thread like this would be a whore. Second, I post to help people in varius sectons of pfury. I also enjoy the debates in the lounge.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think the biggest slut poster whore here, is DEATH in #'s. He's even booted me off from 2nd place in the top ten posters.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you want "rank" you need to earn a couple of them little stars with motm next to em


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if anyones sole purpose is to achieve rank they offically have no life , go get laid


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm a postwhore, AND an unwelcome member!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

AMEN!

j/k


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Umbriferum said:


> i'm a postwhore, AND an unwelcome member!
> [snapback]831975[/snapback]​


indeed.. and also a mod who abuses his power quite frequently (on other sites)!!

but we love-ya Treestump! (new nickname)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not a post whore. Every one of my posts is uniquely pointless and annoying.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i wish i could b a post whore


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i wish i could b a post whore


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i wish i could b a post whore


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> if anyones sole purpose is to achieve rank they offically have no life , go get laid
> [snapback]831926[/snapback]​


wait a seconde, i have a life and i still don't get laid, me so horny.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't even know my post number on some sights. oh man i'm up to 60 now here. just noticed


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Scooby said:


> wait a seconde, i have a life and i still don't get laid, me so horny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that sucks :nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Umbriferum said:


> i'm a postwhore, AND an unwelcome member!
> [snapback]831975[/snapback]​


You been here a long time, but very low posts? You dont like posting here or something?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im not really a whore that post just for the sake of posting (except this post i guess) but i mostly post in the lounge because i enjoy the debates as someone else said, i also feel that 95 persent of the questions in the other areas of the forum could be answered with a simple search that no one ever seems to do. the place and full of information and most of the questions have been answered 10k times, i swear three times a day there is a question about how many P's can go into what size tank. i bet mr.harley or the other guys that have the patience to answer these questions over and over have a word doc. with all of the answers already to go and can just cut and past them right in the new threads..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I think the biggest slut poster whore here, is DEATH in #'s. He's even booted me off from 2nd place in the top ten posters.
> [snapback]831903[/snapback]​










i see you are still jelous

but mike wins







he is the origanal whore


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

good one


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

Filo said:


> You been here a long time, but very low posts? You dont like posting here or something?
> [snapback]832017[/snapback]​


it's not that i don't like posting here, i am just busy on other sites.

and it was only recently that i got my preferred screen name on this site. (THANK YOU MIKE HUG KISS HUG INSERT MY TONGUE INTO YOUR BUM)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was the sexiest postwhore alive in the world wide web, but now im just a sexy poster instead, after death threats from Xenon :laugh:


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

damn now thats gettin bad :nod:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet lu, u were bad back in the day, where did you go for alkl those months?!?!?? i forgetted

btw filo, u are an ass, a postwhore and a kumbia queens f*cker


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> sweet lu, u were bad back in the day, where did you go for alkl those months?!?!?? i forgetted
> btw filo, u are an ass, a postwhore and a kumbia queens f*cker
> [snapback]832143[/snapback]​


Whats your problem man?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I agree with that











RhomZilla said:


> I think the biggest slut poster whore here, is DEATH in #'s. He's even booted me off from 2nd place in the top ten posters.
> [snapback]831903[/snapback]​


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

im bored haha jk man

come to my site and u wont have to worry about mike, say something to me qadn see what happens, lol nothing

*EDIT: Ask permission before plugging your site







*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> sweet lu, u were bad back in the day, where did you go for alkl those months?!?!?? i forgetted
> btw filo, u are an ass, a postwhore and a kumbia queens f*cker
> [snapback]832143[/snapback]​











Wow, that came out of nowehere...It was funny.

Sweet Lu was busy running around Sucker Punching People & eating Donuts :laugh:


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone who solely posts emotes or double posts is a post whore.

There are lots of them here. Your post should address an issue or answer a question. If it can't; don't bother with it. You'll be wasting precious seconds of someones life who has to read it.

Pac


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Sweet Lu was busy running around Sucker Punching People & eating Donuts











Gordeez Rocks


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

looool


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> and a kumbia queens f*cker
> [snapback]832143[/snapback]​


Someone seems a tad bit jealous, dont ya think? Last I knew there was nothing wrong with having sex.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

sorry karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Umbriferum said:


> i'm a postwhore, AND an unwelcome member!
> [snapback]831975[/snapback]​


Your always welcomed in my book big guy







Ill be sure to send of those 1000 killer scorpions today


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Anyone who solely posts emotes or double posts is a post whore.
> 
> There are lots of them here. Your post should address an issue or answer a question. If it can't; don't bother with it. You'll be wasting precious seconds of someones life who has to read it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

never post


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

too much


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Thats good Mr.Spikes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Thats good Mr.Spikes


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

damn filo double posted


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Someone seems a tad bit jealous, dont ya think? Last I knew there was nothing wrong with having sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing at all









as long as your not reddragon having sex with two chicks blowing lines off there ( . )( . ) with his daughter in the room... LOL woo hooo

J/K reddragon.. if any of you read that thread youd know how rediculous it got...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> damn filo double posted
> [snapback]832294[/snapback]​


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your always welcomed in my book big guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont encourage him Karen...you've seen how he acts on other sites, and I think he's a foreigner







better to just ignore him and hope he fades away


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Dont encourage him Karen...you've seen how he acts on other sites, and I think he's a foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol whats that guy do? Everyone says he is mean or something...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Dont encourage him Karen...you've seen how he acts on other sites, and I think he's a foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder who's waking up next to a horse's head tomorrow morning...


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I wonder who's waking up next to a horse's head tomorrow morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now thats some funny sh*t


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I post a lot.

"Farva's number one! Farva's number one!"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Dont encourage him Karen...you've seen how he acts on other sites, and I think he's a foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like they say, keep your friends close and your enemies closer


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I wonder who's waking up next to a horse's head tomorrow morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not afraid of him....you see his pic recently? Of course this is after he got off the you know what


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Im not afraid of him....you see his pic recently? Of course this is after he got off the you know what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh what a sexy beast


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Someone seems a tad bit jealous, dont ya think? Last I knew there was nothing wrong with having sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u know because?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> and u know because?
> [snapback]832373[/snapback]​


Is that any of your business?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Im not afraid of him....you see his pic recently? Of course this is after he got off the you know what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn if dude in middle looks like napeleon dynamite


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Im not afraid of him....you see his pic recently? Of course this is after he got off the you know what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god








Did something pulled a plug out of our resident Aussie?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

plz plz take the pasty whiteness down haha


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am not a postwhore never was and never will be.
i am just too good for that.

+1
dixon


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

loooooool


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ever wake up and wonder-

Why am i here? For what reason do i live? How can i live a more successful life? How can i make more money?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ever wake up and wonder-
> 
> Why am i here? For what reason do i live? How can i live a more successful life? How can i make more money?
> [snapback]832494[/snapback]​


yes and thats why i just set up my own business.
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

forgot too add in the last post +3 now.

sorry thats the last one for me
dixon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ever wake up and wonder-
> 
> Why am i here? For what reason do i live? How can i live a more successful life? How can i make more money?
> [snapback]832494[/snapback]​


Whats your point? If you care so much about money, why arn't you working all day and just go home to sleep?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> and u know because?
> [snapback]832373[/snapback]​


Are you saying having sex is wrong?!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Are you saying having sex is wrong?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he is saying how would you know about Sex Karen ...







*Cough*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> No he is saying how would you know about Sex Karen ...:rasp: *Cough*
> [snapback]832538[/snapback]​


Why does my sex life matter in this issue? Its none of your guys' damn business


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Whats your point? If you care so much about money, why arn't you working all day and just go home to sleep?
> [snapback]832523[/snapback]​


because i also require a little fame.

whether it be in real life or online.. i love having people know who i am, and talk about me.










Dixon. What did you set up?


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

ahahaha 33truballa33 has f*cking 10 posts a day, god damn.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why does my sex life matter in this issue? Its none of your guys' damn business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh!!! Your n trouble now!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

UK based mail order and collection fish sales/dry goods shop and wholesaler.
the shop is getting sorted now although it is up and running with some stock on it but the main stock is coming in next week with all the breeding stock, the wholesaler side of it will not be fully operational for around 6 months when fish become a saleable size but will mainly be to local LFS's and mainly livebearers and cory's but with some exceptions like channa bleheri etc.
i wont post the web addy i dont have permission.
dixon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^huh?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I post a lot, but I dont think toooooo much.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so this is not YOUR business?

why cant you post the web addy?

also, are you leasing the shop? or do you own it?

How much are you paying per squar yard?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not a Post Whore...
Im *Juan Brujo-The Photowhore*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

and im santaclause


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Santaclause with the fake hickies eh?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> and im santaclause
> [snapback]832574[/snapback]​


ummm......mmmmmm..........Hmmmm.....Errrrr.......umm....Thats a *BIG* Negative there Small peeCOCK


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> because i also require a little fame.
> 
> whether it be in real life or online.. i love having people know who i am, and talk about me.
> 
> ...





Peacock said:


> so this is not YOUR business?
> 
> why cant you post the web addy?
> 
> ...


i dont have permission from mike to advertise my business here.
it is a webshop £20 per month.
the fish house is at my business partners house we have one outbuilding with 12 main tanks 30x15x18/36x15x18 and about 12 fry tanks.
the other building holds arouund 20 + tanks some of which are 6'/5' and 4' but mainly 3' or 2'. the larger tank being for preds/larger fish.
i will email you the link and you can lookm at it.
one thing though most fish show out of stock this will be changed so out of stock fish are removed until the stock is replenished but i have not got round to sorting that as i am still adding fish and profiles plus pics and i need to see what i have done.

dixon


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

^^wtf??^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^(.)(.)^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^(.)(.)^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^(.)(.)^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> ^^wtf??^^
> ^^^^^^^
> ^^^^^^^
> ^^^^^^^
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Im not a Post Whore...
> Im *Juan Brujo-The Photowhore*
> [snapback]832570[/snapback]​










not anymore


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i was a post whore but ive calmed down


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

at least you knew and stopped.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i wouldnt consider myself a post whore, but i do definately hate when people put a whole new post right after the one they already posted to add something to there post. that is why there is an "edit" button you bastards. (i think ive done this maybe once)


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol explain i dont get wut ur saying


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys are posting alot and having too much fun at the same time..

Slut Poster Whores... meet me, The HATER!!!









*to be continued when or if anyone decides to open this up again*









By this time, most of you are probably saying.. DAMN!!! what a punk*ss...







I gotta my fun as well..


----------

